# Ordinal numbers



## Jgon

Let's say I wanted to watch the first episode of a show. 
Is it correct to say 쇼의 *첫째 에피소드*를 보고 십은데 ?
Or is it something different?


----------



## Kross

People in Korea say/use 드라마 (drama) more often over 쇼 (show) in real life. For example, we call an American TV show 미드. This is a shortened expression for 미국 드라마. When we want to say about the first episode of an Korean TV show/drama, we usually use the construction of its title + 첫방, reduced for 첫째 방송편. For example, 허준 첫방 어제 봤다. (I watched the first episode of 허준 last night.) Or young people here tend to use 에피 (에피소드) for a pilot show produced in U.S. So some might say, "왕좌의 게임(Game of Thrones) 첫 에피 보고 싶었는데, 못 봤다."


----------



## Jgon

Kross said:


> Or young people here tend to use 에피 (에피소드) for a pilot show produced in U.S. So some might say, "왕좌의 게임(Game of Thrones) 첫 에피 보고 싶었는데, 못 봤다."



This is funny because I did just watch the first episode of GoT last night ᄏᄏᄏ

왕좌의 게임(Game of Thrones) 첫 에피 보고 싶었는데, 못 봤다
I'm guessing this means "I want to watch the first ep of GoT, which I have not watched yet."



And I'm also guessing that second episode is 두방.


----------



## Kross

Jgon said:


> And I'm also guessing that second episode is 두방.


 The ~방 pattern works only for the first episode of a TV show. We usually don't 두방 and more. Instead we say 1(일)회차, 2(이)회차, 3(삼)회차, and so one, which I think is a more general way to number episodes. Sometimes we use, "Have you seen this(last) week's episode of Game of Thrones?" (이번(지난)주 왕좌의 게임 봤어?)


----------



## loganK

usually we're using "회" or "화" for ordinal numbers of Episode. For example, 1회, 2회, 3회 or 1화, 2화, 3화... .


----------



## Jgon

Thank you ~~


----------



## Environmentalist

first episode = 일(1)회, 일(1)화, 첫 편, 일(1) 편, 첫 에피소드(Yes, 에피소드, it's kind of a loanword. Many people use this.)
All of these are frequently used in Korea.


----------

